# ATI Treiber (schon wieder)

## rblock

Hi,

ich habe die aktuellen ATI-Treiber und das aktuelle xorg nach dieser Anleitung installiert (aktualisiert). Es funktioniert auch theoretisch wunderbar, aber... ich kann aufgrund der Einträge in die package.keywords nun kein normales "emerge -uD world" durchführen, was nicht gerade sehr erbaulich ist.  :Sad: 

Da ich gesehen habe (wenn ich die Einträge auskommentiere), dass der neue Treiber in einem neuen Slot installiert werden würde, frage ich mich nun:

Hat jemand den neuen Treiber (mit aktuellem xorg) abweichend von obiger Beschreibung installiert (also in einem neuen Slot) und wie funktioniert es?  :Smile: 

Fragende Grüße

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, aber einen Versuch ist es wert  :Wink: 

Also Du möchtest das aktuelle xorg aus dem 'stable'-tree (v.6.8.0-r4) und dazu die neuesten ATI-Teiber (v.8.10.19), die aber noch im '~x86'-tree sind, richtig? Wie sieht denn dein Problem bei 'emerge -uD world' aus? Die oben genannte combo hab ich seit einiger Zeit einwandfrei am Laufen.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## rblock

Zurzeit sieht es zurzeit so aus:

```
/etc # emerge -ptvuD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Das liegt einfach daran, dass die opengl-update-2.1_pre4 benötigt wird.

Lösungssuchende Grüße

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Dann nimm doch einfach die '~x86' Version davon.

```
echo "x11-base/opengl-update ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## pir187

wie wäre es mit 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge opengl-update
```

? oder habe ich deine frage nicht richtig verstanden?

mfg, pir187

----------

## Blackdream

Was recht intressant is bei den ATI treibern ati braucht open-gl 2.X

Auszug aus dem Ebuild

```
         

RDEPEND=">=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0

         >=x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre1"

```

aber opengl update 2.1 sagt die neusten ati - treiber seien blocker Oo

```

RDEPEND="!x11-base/xfree86

         !<x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4

         !<media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3"

```

find ich recht intressant Oo

----------

## Slayer2004

Hi !

Also in meiner /etc/portage/package.keywords habe ich für den ATI Treiber folgendes stehen:

```
media-video/ati-drivers ~x86

media-video/ati-drivers-extra ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86
```

Und in der /etc/portage/package.unmask das hier:

```
x11-base/opengl-update
```

Damit lässt sich bei mir der ATI Treiber einwandfrei emergen.

Lediglich das mit fglrxconfig verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz...

Fglrxconfig erstellt mir die xorg.conf nämlich in meinem HomeVerzeichnis.Und nicht in /etc/X11. Könnte ein berechtigungsproblem sein. Hab einfach die Xorg.conf nach /etc/X11 kopiert und siehe da , alles funktioniert.

Cu  :Wink: 

----------

## rblock

Wenn ich dies

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "x11-base/opengl-update ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

mache, kommt es zu folgendem Ergebnis  (Auszug):

```
...

[ebuild  NS   ] media-video/ati-drivers-extra-8.8.25  +qt 0 kB

...

[ebuild     UD] x11-terms/xterm-197 [199] -Xaw3d -debug +truetype +unicode 0 kB

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.5-r1  -debug

[nomerge      ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/which-2.16

[nomerge      ]         dev-lang/tk-8.4.6-r1  +threads*

[nomerge      ]          x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4  +3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx +doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv

[ebuild     U ]           x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 [2.1_pre4] 37 kB

[ebuild     U ]            app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r5 [1.0.2-r4] -build -debug -static 0 kB

[nomerge      ]           x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r2  -debug

[ebuild     U ]            sys-devel/libtool-1.5.10-r4 [1.5.2-r7] (-uclibc) 2,636 kB

[nomerge      ]           sys-apps/util-linux-2.12i-r1  +crypt -debug +nls +pam +perl (-selinux) -static

[nomerge      ]            sys-apps/pam-login-3.14  -livecd +nls (-selinux)

[ebuild     U ]             sys-libs/pam-0.77-r6 [0.77-r1] +berkdb -debug -pwdb (-selinux) 112 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]              sys-devel/automake-1.9.4  (-uclibc) 734 kB

[ebuild  N    ]               sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]                sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  (-uclibc) 366 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]                sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  (-uclibc) 564 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]                sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  (-uclibc) 465 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]                sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]                sys-devel/automake-1.5 [1.8.5-r1] (-uclibc) 514 kB

[nomerge      ]              sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6

[ebuild     U ]               sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-2-r1 [2] 0 kB
```

Also die Downgrades und der ATI-Treiber auf einem neuen Slot finde ich irgendwie nicht ganz so toll bzw. richtig, oder? Habt Ihr auch zwei ATI-Treiber installiert?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nachdenkliche Grüße

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *rblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  NS   ] media-video/ati-drivers-extra-8.8.25  +qt 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild     UD] x11-terms/xterm-197 [199] -Xaw3d -debug +truetype +unicode 0 kB
> ...

 

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, is alles OK  :Wink: 

Du hast auch bloß 1x 'ati-drivers'. Das Paket das das downgrade erfährt sind die 'ati-drivers-extra' (Kleines GUI für Einstellungen bzgl. TV-Out ...).

Von 'automake' werden mehrere veschiedene Versionen von Deinem System benötigt. Der downgrade hier macht nichts aus, da die Version 1.8.5-r3 ja einen eigenen Slot gekommt (NS), wie übrigens alle anderen benötigten Versionen auch.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## rblock

Ich kann aber imer noch nicht den Downgrade von xterm einordnen. Wie hängt dieser mit den anderen zusammen.  :Confused: 

Ich dachte das hätte eher was mit xorg als mit den ATI-Treibern zu tun.

Verwirrte Grüße

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Die aktuellste stable-version ist 'xterm-197'. Wie Du zu der 'xterm-199' gekommen bist weis ich nicht. Sollte aber doch auch nicht groß stören,oder?  :Wink: 

Wenn doch genügt ein 

```
echo "x11-terms/xterm ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords"
```

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## rblock

Zuviele unstable Versionen wollte ich mir nicht mehr einhandeln, da ich einmal mit einer Beta (sie ist glaube ich immer noch Beta) furchtbare Dateisystemprobleme eingehandelt habe. Ich habe lange gesucht bis ich den Verursacher identifziert hatte. Nach dem Downgrade waren dann die Probleme verschwunden. Und ich dachte damals schon meine Festplatte sei defekt.  :Wink: 

Also: Zurück zur stabilen Version.  :Smile: 

Aktualisierende Grüße

----------

## rblock

Ich habe nun gestern ein "emerge -uD world" gewagt und es läuft auch noch alles, aber als ich heute ein "emerge -ptvuD world" angeworfen habe, habe ich folgende Ausgabe erhalten:

```
/ # emerge -ptvuD  world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.18  +arts -debug +dvdr +encode +flac +kde -kdeenablefinal +mad +oggvorbis +xinerama

[nomerge      ]  media-video/transcode-0.6.11  +3dnow +X (-altivec) +avi -debug +encode +mmx +mpeg +quicktime +sdl -sse

[nomerge      ]   media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3  +3dnow +X +avi -debug -dv +gtk +mmx +quicktime +sdl -sse -yv12

[nomerge      ]    media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1  +3dnow +X +alsa +avi -debug +divx4linux +dvd +esd +mmx +oggvorbis +qt +sdl -sse -static +truetype +xv +zlib

[nomerge      ]     media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.7  -aac -debug +doc +dvd +encode +imlib +mmx +oggvorbis +sdl -static +truetype

[ebuild     U ]      media-libs/imlib2-1.2.0-r2 [1.2.0-r1] +X +doc +gif +jpeg +mmx +nls +png +tiff 869 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/ati-drivers-extra-8.8.25  +qt

[ebuild     UD]  media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 [8.10.19] 3,656 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] app-arch/unace-1.2b-r1  20 kB

[nomerge      ] app-arch/rpm-4.2  -debug +doc +nls +python

[nomerge      ]  app-crypt/gnupg-1.2.6  +X -debug -idea +ldap +nls (-selinux) -static

[ebuild     U ]   media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r2 [4.1-r1] -debug +jpeg +png +tiff 622 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-terms/xterm-197  -Xaw3d -debug +truetype +unicode

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.5-r1  -debug

[nomerge      ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/which-2.16

[nomerge      ]         dev-lang/tk-8.4.6-r1  +threads*

[nomerge      ]          x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4  +3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx +doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv

[nomerge      ]           sys-apps/util-linux-2.12i-r1  +crypt -debug +nls +pam +perl (-selinux) -static

[ebuild     U ]            sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22-r1 [2.4.21-r1] -build 28,836 kB
```

Warum soll jetzt plötzlich wieder ein Downgrade des ATI-Treibers durchgeführt werden?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Verwirrte Grüße

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *rblock wrote:*   

> Ich habe nun gestern ein "emerge -uD world" gewagt und es läuft auch noch alles, aber als ich heute ein "emerge -ptvuD world" angeworfen habe, habe ich folgende Ausgabe erhalten:
> 
> ```
> / # emerge -ptvuD  world
> 
> ...

 

Die 'ati-drivers' stehen in den dependencies von 'ati-drivers-extra'. Allerdings sind diese ('ati-drivers-extra') IMHO nicht kompatibel mit den aktuellsten 'ati-drivers' -> deshalb sollen sie downgegraded werden. Damit Du die aktuellsten ATI-Treiber behalten kannst musst Du bei den 'ati-drivers-extra' auch auf die '~x86' Version umsteigen. Also:

```
echo "media-video/ati-drivers-extra ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## rblock

Hast Du bereits Erfahrung mit den aktuellen unstable ati-drivers-extra?

Nachhakende Grüße

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Habs zwar noch nicht ausführlich getestet, scheint aber so auf die ersten paar Blicke gut zu funktionieren.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## rblock

Nun ja, ein Falke bzw. Habicht ist eigentlich kein Adler, denn man sagt ja eigentlich Adlerauge sei wachsam...  :Wink: 

Ich werde es mal probieren, und wenn es nicht klappt, gehe ich mal auf Greifvogeljagd.  :Wink: 

Testende Grüße

----------

